# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Guía de identificación de plagas que afectan a la papa en la zona andina

## Bruno Cillóniz

El presente documento elaborado por el Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP) hace una recopilación actualizada de las plagas y enfermedades más importantes del cultivo de la papa en los Andes y se constituye en una herramienta integral y flexible para capacitadores y extensionistas con información que el productor necesita conocer para el control y prevención de la diseminación de las diferentes plagas y enfermedades. 
Un valor a resaltar de este documento es su redacción en lenguaje sencillo y abundantes imágenes, que serán de mucha utilidad en las Escuelas de Campo de Agricultores (ECAs). Estas características responden a la necesidad de poner a disposición de capacitadores la información técnica para mejorar la competitividad de la agricultura familiar campesina andina. 
Finalmente, la presente Guía por su contenido, estructura y diseño abre la posibilidad de generar material complementario de capacitación, como fichas técnicas, afiches y material audiovisual entre otros. Por lo tanto, estamos seguros de la gran contribución y utilidad de la Guía de Identificación de de Plagas que afectan a la papa en la zona Andina.  *Autores:* W. Pérez *Autores:* G. Forbes *Editora:* Centro Internacional de la Papa *Año:* 2,011  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...la-zona-andinaTemas similares: Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana OFERTA LLANTAS TRIPLE GUIA Guía de identificación de plagas que afectan a la papa en la zona andina Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Moquegua y Tacna acuerdan productos a desarrollar en zona andina Bajas temperaturas afectan 30 % del ganado alpaquero de distrito arequipeño

----------

